# The Raid 2: Brandneue Szenen aus der Action-Sensation



## ThorstenKuechler (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Raid 2: Brandneue Szenen aus der Action-Sensation* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Raid 2: Brandneue Szenen aus der Action-Sensation


----------



## Mischnun (18. Juli 2014)

Der erste Teil war schon legendär


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Juli 2014)

bei dem was ich da oben sehe: SCHNARCH. Hab den ersten Film nich gesehn, aber wenn man von dem obrigen Bildmaterial aufn Film schliessen kann...naja wers mag


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Juli 2014)

> The Raid 1 war *knallhart und spannend*, the Raid 2 will seinen Vorgänger sogar noch toppen. Ab dem 24. Juli 2014 läuft der *Action-Knaller* in den deutschen Kinos - hier bereits einige *packende* Ausschnitte.



Und Alle so:"Yeaahh"


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2014)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Erstling nur sehr mittelmäßig fand. Nach dem ganzen Hype hatte ich deutlich mehr erwartet.
Außer ein paar gut choreografierten Kampfszenen hatte der Film imo nichts zu bieten.

Aber der zweite Teil soll ja besser sein, also bin ich mal guter Hoffnung.


----------

